# pay slips and bank statement



## adnan33 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

My question is case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013 and I live in Pakistan.

Do I have show bank statement for 12 month of every year from 2003 till 2013 or just 2 bank statement which matches with the 2 pay slip according to the document provided by the case officer.

My question is do I have to show 2 month bank statement showing the salary credited into the account with 2 pay slips? 

If somebody has done this better for their immigration and got accepted, please inform me.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

adnan33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My question is case officer has asked me to provide payslips and bank statement for the year 2003 till 2013 and I live in Pakistan.
> 
> ...


You should have provided the same earlier only.. 
Is it hard to provide all?
You can provide 3 months each year for both.. plus politely tell him that you are providing these and that you have complete set, does he need to see all?


----------



## adnan33 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, yes it is hard to provide all for each year as I have also closed the accounts.

Its near to impossible to get bank statements for last 10 year even bank they don't have it, I only have it for last 4 years and before that its all lost.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

I am in same situation. Don't have bank statements for period 2000-2007.
I will try to contact my banks in France and UK, but doubt they will have kept them.
Does someone know what other document we can provide instead?

I would also think that we should provide the bank statement matching the payslip?
2-3 a year is good enough from what I have read on forums


----------



## adnan33 (Apr 11, 2013)

I totally agree even bank don't have records going that far...

I am trying to get hold of old records, let see how it goes as I don't have much time.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah banks generally archives their stuff..
but you have payslips, right?


----------



## adnan33 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, I will check from bank about this.

I do have all the pay slips, but the document provided by the case officer says 2 pay slips per employer per year is required. 

So I think 6 months bank statement for each employer in a year showing the salary credited is enough for proof.

What do you think?


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

adnan33 said:


> Thanks, I will check from bank about this.
> 
> I do have all the pay slips, but the document provided by the case officer says 2 pay slips per employer per year is required.
> 
> ...


What if I don't have some of the payslips and bank statements which were 6 years old? reason is my old company is closed and also my bank account closed automatically as it is a salary account. please share your thoughts.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

After this process I was also made aware that you should be having all your Pay slips with yourself for record purposes.. 
Provide what all you have to your CO which he has asked.. and then hope that he's fine with it!


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,

In this forum I saw, for one of the person CO asked last 10 years payslips and bank statement - i.e. atleast 2 

payslips per year for an employer with valid bank statement!



but it is very hard to show right? In my case, I have worked for 3 employers: -


ZZZ(5.6 yrs) / YYY(7 months) / XXX (1.10 yrs) - I have all payslips and bank statements for ZZZ and YYY companies, 

but for XXX company, I don't have any single payslip or bank statements with me, I only have offer and experience letters with me and also XXX company got closed long back(no operations as of now).

Kindly help me with this regards. Thank you.


----------



## ayubzar (May 11, 2017)

adnan33 said:


> Thanks, I will check from bank about this.
> 
> I do have all the pay slips, but the document provided by the case officer says 2 pay slips per employer per year is required.
> 
> ...


Dear Adnan,

Same situation, can you please share your experience, how did you finally put forward your case and its outcome.

Thanks.


----------

